# Stumpy Nubs Entertaining Review: Rockler Bench Cookies & Accessories P1



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought the dog curling up in the rocker pretty much stole the show.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

When you add them up on to the four-cookie height, it looks a little shaky to me. I'd love to see you actually using the jigsaw on the bench cookies.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, and I bought the bench cookies about a month before they came out with their second version, so I may still be a little bitter.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Four is loss stable than two or three. But four cookie height is really overkill for cutting with a jig saw. I would think the four cookie height would be for other types of work where you just want the piece closer to your eyes, not really for power tool cutting. Besides, I would use more than just three like I did in the demo.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I came across some dense, tacky rubber samples and cut them into circles… which gets the no-slip part covered…

Now I need to dig out my old hockey bag from the attic and stick them to some old pucks to get the lift part covered.

Ah…. and maybe a T-nut for the 'plus' part…

Unless you catch a sale at Rockler… you can get better pricing on T-track here.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice dress there, fella. I agree with CharlieM1958, it wouldn't be a show without the dog on the chair.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I was entertained. Sorry you weren't.


----------



## dorr1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Kewl review Stumpy. It was informative and entertaining. Keep 'em coming!


----------

